# Estranha aranha



## jonekko (7 Nov 2013 às 12:49)

Bom dia caros enusiastas, há pouco junto do meu local de trabalho encontrei esta aranha numa palete. Alguém sabe algo sobre ela? Nunca tinha visto nenhuma parecida


----------



## I_Pereira (7 Nov 2013 às 16:17)

É uma Argiope lobata


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2013 às 20:03)

são muito comuns no outono


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Hoje ao final da tarde encontrei esta aranha com dimensões assinaláveis no meu terraço em Bragança, algém sabe a espécie? Será uma aranha-lobo (Lycosa tarentula)? Se alguém souber diga. 






P.S. Não a matei mas tive que tira-la do local onde estava, pois não queria este bicharoco onde estava, pois quase a entrar em casa.


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Não sei a espécie, mas isto poderá ajudar no que toca ao porquê das porporções... 

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/09/22/aranhas-cresceram-mais-que-o-normal-este-verao/


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2014 às 21:57)

o tamanho é normal nesta altura são muito comuns e fazem teias por todo lado, é um "aranho" pois as fêmeas nunca mudam de local só os machos


----------



## Paulo H (24 Set 2014 às 22:42)

camrov8 disse:


> o tamanho é normal nesta altura são muito comuns e fazem teias por todo lado, é um "aranho" pois as fêmeas nunca mudam de local só os machos



Ia escrever um post sobre algo que se está a passar, que julgo estranho, pois não estou a ficar paranóico, creio.. A caminho de casa reparei que todos os postes de eletricidade ou telefone estão com 5 ou 6 fios de teia de aranha a pairar (com a brisa) com um tufo tipo algodão na ponta, têm mais de 5m de comprimento. Andei quase 1km a pé, e não falha todos os postes, com teias à solta! 

Ainda pensei num fenómeno ocorrido em Évora, mas apanhei um desses tufos presos ao fio e vi que era mesmo teia de aranha.

Pode ser parvoice, mas uma coisa é num km, passarmos por um fio de teia, e outra é reparar que todos os postes têm fios de aranha ao vento! 

A confirmar-se noutros locais, constata-se que o verão foi bom para os aracnideos! 

Ja presenciei outros fenómenos, tais como milhares de traças por todo o lado (covilhã, em maio ou junho do ano 1995 ou 96), devido à chuva em tempo quente.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Set 2014 às 04:54)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde encontrei esta aranha com dimensões assinaláveis no meu terraço em Bragança, algém sabe a espécie? Será uma aranha-lobo (Lycosa tarentula)? Se alguém souber diga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Penso ser uma aranha doméstica comum (Tegenaria domestica).


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2014 às 02:23)

Esta aranha está hospedada no meu alpendre há vários dias. Não me lembrava de ver uma teia com estas dimensões. A aranha só aparece durante a noite e mede cerca de 4cm.






Sei que não dá para ver muito bem o animal, mas gostava muito de saber a espécie. Quem souber que diga.


----------



## bluejay (2 Out 2014 às 11:37)

Poderá ser uma Araneus diadematus, mas preciso de fotos com mais detalhe para confirmar. É inofensiva e lindissima


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2014 às 23:37)

bluejay disse:


> Poderá ser uma Araneus diadematus, mas preciso de fotos com mais detalhe para confirmar. É inofensiva e lindissima



Obrigado pela resposta.

Não tenho a mínima dúvida que é essa que referis-te. Já vi fotos de alguns exemplares e nalgumas até parece a mesma aranha que anda por cá.

E sim é muito bonita, tem umas belas cores.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Encontrei este tópico à pouco e vou aproveitar para deixar aqui umas fotos de umas aranhas que fotografei e que gostava de saber quais as suas espécies. Se alguém as puder identificar agradecia.

Esta aqui acho que é uma Araneus, mas gostava de saber qual a espécie específica.






Esta não sei a espécie.














Esta é uma Salticidae, mas também gostava de saber a espécie específica.


















Outra Salticidae e pelo que procurei pela internet pareceu-me ser uma Heliophanus Cupreus mas o que reparei foi que as que aparecem na internet têm as pernas mais claras e nesta são mais escuras por isso estou em dúvida.










Esta encontrei hoje e também é uma Salticidae e gostava, mais uma vez, de saber qual a sua espécie específica. Ela até parecia que estava curiosa com a câmara.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2014 às 14:33)

guimeixen, essa primeira aranha é igual à que anda por cá. Já colocaram aqui a espécie. É uma Araneus diadematus.



As restantes não faço ideia.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> guimeixen, essa primeira aranha é igual à que anda por cá. Já colocaram aqui a espécie. É uma Araneus diadematus.
> 
> 
> 
> As restantes não faço ideia.



Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

Já agora... que se anda aqui numa de aranhas...
Alguém me pode dizer quando é nome desta? Fotografei-a à certa de 2 anos e adoro a foto que me funciona como wallpaper's.


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde encontrei esta aranha com dimensões assinaláveis no meu terraço em Bragança, algém sabe a espécie? Será uma aranha-lobo (Lycosa tarentula)? Se alguém souber diga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aparecem dentro de minha casa... As mais pequenas apanho.as com um copo e solto.as mas no outro dia estava uma assim no quarto, o marido em pânico, não a conseguia apanhar e la tive que a matar.  É mesmo uma aranha comum??? So as comecei a ver qdo vim viver para a minha casa actual (numa zona muito humida e perto da praia)..


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2014 às 20:14)

é por épocas aqui agora aparecem umas muito grandes e castanhas nos jardins mas nunca as vi em casa


----------



## Garcia (7 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Por acaso uma das minhas fotos favoritas, tiradas por mim, foi tirada a uma aranha...  

a foto foi simplesmente invertida e levou um pequeno tratamento de imagem, mas nada de especial..


----------



## kelinha (7 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

Está uma igual no jardim da empresa onde trabalho há já 3 semanas.
Passa dias e noites inteiros no mesmo sítio, faça chuva ou faça sol.
Acho que já é de estimação!

PS: São inofensivas, certo? Já tive a minha dose com picadas de aranha :P



jonekko disse:


> Bom dia caros enusiastas, há pouco junto do meu local de trabalho encontrei esta aranha numa palete. Alguém sabe algo sobre ela? Nunca tinha visto nenhuma parecida


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

Acho que a da teia é uma aranha de jardim. Não sei se picam mas uma amiga minha tinha uma no jardim de casa dos pais e volta e meia lá pegava nela com jeitinho. Nunca foi picada.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

Foto fantástica! parabéns!



Garcia disse:


> Por acaso uma das minhas fotos favoritas, tiradas por mim, foi tirada a uma aranha...
> 
> a foto foi simplesmente invertida e levou um pequeno tratamento de imagem, mas nada de especial..


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Nov 2014 às 10:28)

Garcia disse:


> Por acaso uma das minhas fotos favoritas, tiradas por mim, foi tirada a uma aranha...
> 
> a foto foi simplesmente invertida e levou um pequeno tratamento de imagem, mas nada de especial..


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Nov 2014 às 10:29)

Os aracnídeos têm 4 pares de patas. Só vejo 3 nesta fotografia???






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Garcia (10 Nov 2014 às 10:43)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Os aracnídeos têm 4 pares de patas. Só vejo 3 nesta fotografia???


[/QUOTE]

Juro que não lhe arranquei nenhuma. .


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 20:21)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde encontrei esta aranha com dimensões assinaláveis no meu terraço em Bragança, algém sabe a espécie? Será uma aranha-lobo (Lycosa tarentula)? Se alguém souber diga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não me parece ser uma aranha lobo mas sim uma muito comum (nas casas) Tegenaria domestica ou eventualmente uma Eratigena atrica (ex Tegenaria atrica).

Creio que as Lycosa tarentula não frequentam as casas, na minha zona habitam os pinhais e os terrenos abandonados.

Uma forma de as distinguir de forma rápida é que as Lycosa tarentula têm um abdómen "volumoso" (fazem lembrar micro-tarântulas), enquanto as Tegenaria têm sobretudo patas compridas.


----------



## FabioReis (5 Nov 2021 às 15:12)

Olá,

Garantidamente não será o tópico indicado mas não sei também onde posso anexar a minha dúvida:

Hoje tinha uma aranha na portada da janela que não consigo identificar. Podem ajudar? Em anexo a foto (infelizmente com pouca qualidade mas não consegui tirar melhor...)


----------



## felyzardo (6 Nov 2021 às 09:20)

eu não sei mas estou todo arrepiado.


----------



## rmsg (6 Nov 2021 às 11:02)

A imagem não é efectivamente boa, mas parece ser uma aranha-lobo, há muitas aqui na zona da Lousã.


----------



## FabioReis (6 Nov 2021 às 17:30)

rmsg disse:


> A imagem não é efectivamente boa, mas parece ser uma aranha-lobo, há muitas aqui na zona da Lousã.


Procurando na NET por aranha-lobo, não me parece que seja. Está não me pareceu ter pelo e ao sol ficou meio vermelha... Não que me cause grande transtorno, até agradeço ter aranhas por causa dos insetos voadores chatinhos que atormentam no verão lol mas tendo um filho pequeno...


----------



## JTavares (6 Nov 2021 às 18:50)

Não sei qual é o modelo mas ja apanhei bué delas casa.


----------



## luigilias (6 Nov 2021 às 19:24)

A foto não é muito nítida, mas parece-me uma Dysdera crocata.
Costumam viver em locais escuros e perto do solo, entre tijolos, rochas, pinhas de lenha. Alimentam-se de bichos-de-conta.


----------



## luigilias (6 Nov 2021 às 19:26)

Category:Dysdera crocata - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## FabioReis (6 Nov 2021 às 19:38)

Sim,faz me mais sentido ser essa, visto que tinha bolas de seda ao abrir as portadas (casa antiga comprada e habitada agora... é um safari eheheh). Obrigado luigilias


----------



## LGARCIA (16 Nov 2021 às 14:35)

Boa tarde a todos,

Aproveito este tópico para me estrear no fórum partilhando uma foto de uma aranha que encontrei na horta no passado fim de semana. Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade da foto (o aracnídeo também merecia melhor. :-) ). Dado que não há referência que permita calcular o tamanho, posso acrescentar que, à vista, me pareceu ter de comprimento (corporal) cerca de 3 centímetros.






Conseguem ajudar-me a identificar a espécie?

Obrigado
Saúde!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2021 às 08:07)

LGARCIA disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Aproveito este tópico para me estrear no fórum partilhando uma foto de uma aranha que encontrei na horta no passado fim de semana. Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade da foto (o aracnídeo também merecia melhor. :-) ). Dado que não há referência que permita calcular o tamanho, posso acrescentar que, à vista, me pareceu ter de comprimento (corporal) cerca de 3 centímetros.
> 
> ...


Olá,

Parece-me um belo exemplar de _Argiope trifasciata_, uma das três _Argiope_ que temos em Portugal:




__





						Página de Espécie • Naturdata - Biodiversidade em Portugal
					






					naturdata.com


----------



## LGARCIA (17 Nov 2021 às 16:07)

Muito obrigado João Pedro,

De facto nesse link encontro alguns exemplares muito parecidos. Parece então ser uma fêmea que, segundo a naturdata, atingirá no máximo os 25 mm. Em resumo: Tenho de ir calibrar os olhos! 

Saúde!

Luís


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2021 às 20:15)

LGARCIA disse:


> Muito obrigado João Pedro,
> 
> De facto nesse link encontro alguns exemplares muito parecidos. Parece então ser uma fêmea que, segundo a naturdata, atingirá no máximo os 25 mm. Em resumo: Tenho de ir calibrar os olhos!
> 
> ...


De nada Luís  Estas são relativamente fáceis de identificar 
Por acaso esta nunca vi ao vivo, só a mais amarela, a _Argiope bruennichi._

Umas fotos aqui:




__





						Biodiversidade
					

Ontem, perto de Freixo de Espada À Cinta.  Abelharuco.    Grifo.




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Ninjer (21 Mar 2022 às 00:30)

Olá, encontrei uma aranha que num rancho em goiás. Pesquisei e acredito que ela seja uma Neoscona Crucifera ou uma Araneus Cavaticus. O dilema é que ambas espécies não são encontradas no Brasil. Ela possui 4 pontos no dorso sendo 2 maiores e dois menores, em pares; coloração amarelada; faz "orb webs" ou teias de orbe; esconde de dia e de noite arma uma teia bem grande e simétrica, espera no meio dela e se alimenta de gafanhotos e outros insetos.

Alguém sabe me confirmar a espécie?


----------

